# Django the Gerbil has a Scent Gland Tumour



## CometAndWhisky (Jun 22, 2014)

My Gerbil who is about 2-3 years old has a Scent Gland Tumour, unfortunately to get it removed would run into the hundreds - roughly about £220 (if all goes well). This is not a sum of money my partner and I can really afford so I am at my wits end, all roads lead to PTS but what I want to know is when we do this and how will we know it is time? 

I feel absolutely awful having to make this decision but I don't know what else to do  :cryin:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have you other vets in the area? Someone might do the operation cheaper? There are also vets out there who will see animals for free or at a reduced price for those who have money problems.

As for PTS it's when your little one is no longer happy, isn't eating or/and playing, for as long as he(?) is eating, drinking and is happy to be handled and is still being himself and all that, plus the tumour isn't bothering him, then it isn't the time. If the tumour is bothering him, even if he seems happy otherwise then it would be time as well.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Re op, I would consider contacting their vets for quotes.

We had a gerbil with a similar tumour, who had a very successful and less expensive op.

Re when to PTS? when your pet's behaviour tells you they aren't enjoying life the way they did.

There is a saying that puts it well, as it is always a hard decision to make - better a day too early, than a day too late.


----------

